# Rate Christian Bale



## LightingFraud (Apr 5, 2019)

I was watching the Dark Knight the other day and realized he has A+ zygos and a really solid eye area. Really pulls off the high-class look well.













Thoughts? I think he's a 6-7 at a good body fat


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 5, 2019)

6-7 sounds about right. He's not striking, but he's a masculine looking dude with good features.


----------



## JellyBelly (Apr 5, 2019)

LightingFraud said:


> I was watching the Dark Knight the other day and realized he has A+ zygos and a really solid eye area. Really pulls off the high-class look well.
> 
> View attachment 37308
> 
> ...








Oh how you doing Halberstram


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Apr 5, 2019)

7/10
Got actor mogged badly by heath ledger in tdk tbh


----------



## Limerencel (Apr 6, 2019)

He looked his best in American Psycho.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 6, 2019)

@kobecel


----------



## Krezo (Apr 6, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> *Females Are Toilets.*
> Like toilets, females are not people.
> Like toilets, females are not individuals: that is, they do not have lives, opinions, idiosyncrasies.
> Like toilets, the main function of females is a repository for certain bodily fluids.


Nice.


----------



## AestheticPrince (Apr 23, 2019)

Do you like Huey Lewis and the news?


----------



## Deleted member 906 (Apr 23, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Krezo (Apr 23, 2019)

His nose is amazing, very chiseled and defined.


----------



## HorseFace (Apr 23, 2019)

I dont know what you guys are on about with 6/7 ratings, he looks amazing classicly handsome in my eyes. At least he did. If your ratint in lookism retard psl scale sure he is a 6/7 but in a normal scale im feeling a 8/9 here (in his prime) altough I wouldn't rate him as high these days.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 23, 2019)

Krezo said:


> His nose is amazing, very chiseled and defined.


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Apr 23, 2019)

Krezo said:


> His nose is amazing, very chiseled and defined.


I would commit atrocities unimaginalbe just to have his nose tbh


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## kobecel (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Absi (Apr 26, 2019)

DankForce1 said:


> 6-7 sounds about right. He's not striking, but he's a masculine looking dude with good features.


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Apr 26, 2019)

Top tier transformation


----------



## Benjibanks (Mar 9, 2021)

HorseFace said:


> I dont know what you guys are on about with 6/7 ratings, he looks amazing classicly handsome in my eyes. At least he did. If your ratint in lookism retard psl scale sure he is a 6/7 but in a normal scale im feeling a 8/9 here (in his prime) altough I wouldn't rate him as high these days.


Saw him irl once he's legit still in the 8-9.


----------



## 6485b025t (Mar 9, 2021)

subhuman


----------



## Jamesothy (Mar 9, 2021)

One of the best looking actors there is.


----------



## AcneScars (Mar 9, 2021)

AestheticPrince said:


> Do you like Huey Lewis and the news?


Huey’s too black sounding for me


----------



## Ermab4 (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## spark (Mar 9, 2021)

7.5/10 minimum at his peak

decent height great body good face topnotch pheno all at once


----------



## Descartes (Mar 10, 2021)

Gigachad in my book because he looks masculine, elegant and like a real classic man. I would rather look like him than any pseudo man Instagram model


----------

